# Wolf (M) seeking Femme (F) - personal ad - Must like to be hunted...



## Wulf Canavar (May 16, 2018)

In the local paper one day, you come across this in the Personal Ads section.


Big Bad Wolf seeking Femme for an evening out.

Likes: The outdoors, full moons
Please ignore big ears.  All the better to hear you with, my dear.  Nose and teeth also.

Must like long, dark, walks through the woods.


----------



## Dreva (May 21, 2018)

"CHECK THIS OUT, GIRLS!" Lizzie, a self-declared celebgram, typed on her phone's keypad as she posted her selfie pictures she just took at the hall way. "CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? THIS GUY IS ACTUALLY GOING TO HIRE ME!"

"OMG I'M GOING TO GET FAMOUS. HOLLYWOOD HERE I COME!" the silver slender doe kept typing in excitement with her CAPS LOCK on all the time. Not uncommon for people of her age.

Lizzie brushed her thick long blonde hair as she stared at the screen of her phone, eagerly waiting for responses from her followers. Her sense of confidence had just rebounded by this call for interview after she got rejected on several audiences. 

"What the.." her eyes popped out when several negatives responses flared up on her Instagram "Screw this! I'm blocking you off, pervert! I still have several hundred loyal followers for spare!"

"FUCK OFF LOSERS! GO BACK TO YOUR ROOM AND HAVE A NICE DATE WITH YOUR HAND AND TISSUE PAPER!" she replied to the users who sent negative response to her selfies. "HATERS GONNA HATE!" And posted.

As she was busy typing and responding to several comments and few likes she received, suddenly the door opened and she quickly slid her phone into her handbag. 

"Elizabeth Hart? Come in!" the coarse voice called from the interview room.

"It's me, Sir!" she stood up and ran to the door in her hubris "I'm going in!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "CHECK THIS OUT, GIRLS!" Lizzie, a self-declared celebgram, typed on her phone's keypad as she posted her selfie pictures she just took at the hall way. "CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? THIS GUY IS ACTUALLY GOING TO HIRE ME!"
> 
> "OMG I'M GOING TO GET FAMOUS. HOLLYWOOD HERE I COME!" the silver slender doe kept typing in excitement with her CAPS LOCK on all the time. Not uncommon for people of her age.
> 
> ...



Inside the room was an office, and standing near the desk were two people.  On the right was a petite female silver fox in a tasteful suit jacket, blouse, and skirt and on the left was a tall, broad wolf.  He wore a tailored, designer suit and tie.  His fur was midnight black and shone in the lamp light.  Ice blue eyes gleamed, and when he spoke, his perfect white teeth and red tongue shone like a TV model's.

The nameplate on the desk read, 'Sarah Silverton'  The two were speaking quietly to each other, watching Elizabeth intently.  Too intently.

Sarah the silver fox looked up at the wolf.  She tilted her head, motioning towards the newcomer, eyes asking him a silent question.  He raised his eyebrows twice back at her in answer.  Then he turned suddenly towards Elizabeth, strode over, and held out a hand.

"Welcome!  So you're Elizabeth Hart, wonderful, wonderful.  Do you go by Lizzie?"  Not waiting for her to answer he took her hand in both of his, holding it, and looking deep into her eyes. "Do you know why you're here?"


----------



## Dreva (Jun 27, 2018)

"In fact, I do" she grinned broadly at the wolf. Her face was filled with great excitement and her imagination ran wild in great anticipation of being a famous celebrity. "I am here to audition for a role as a star in your movie!"

"Oh god, where's my manner?!" the silver doe offered her hand to the wolf for a handshake. " Just call me Lizzie. It's nice to meet you, mister...?"


----------

